# Suggestions of good multitools



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Anything under £50 will do as long as it is good


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry should of put this is general off topic not other weapons.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Leatherman is the only name you need my friend!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've used many multi-tools for bush-crafting; I don't know if you know the Mora knife series? my Mora knife used to be my main bushcrafting knife, but now I use my Swiss army tool as my only knife, the Swiss steel is in-comparable for a multi-tool, and there's many different types. It's the only one I would recommend now.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I made a tree fork slingshot with a Super Leatherman for a friend while I was on vacation several years ago. It took me about a half of a day! -- Tex


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Tex! It's not because of the leatherman! No i'm kidding haha.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

gerber has the best multi tools ever!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive always used a leathermans feel naked without it but you need to think about what you want to do with this tool and what do you need the tool to do what blades douse it have is the size and weight OK for you because even the cheep tools work well if used properly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Gerber too, but the leatherman x2 that I have doesn't accidently pinch my hand when using the pliers. Gerber has good steel, but they are a bit short on what blades and such they come with. I have a Leatherman wave and a super Leatherman. Never had a reason to complain about anything when using them. I also have a Gerber, which I have owned for about 15 years.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Leatherman, Gerber and SOG all make good tools. The trick is deciding where the tool will be primarily used, such as for outdoor sports or in an industrial environment. Outdoor tools should have a good knife blade, saw blade, file and can opener. Work related tools may need to emphasize screw drivers and wrench doo-hickies. I have two, one for work (Gerber) and one for play (leatherman).
frosty2


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Letheman wave. Great tool.
Philly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I liked my SOG, but it was nowhere as nice as a Leatherman.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

They also come with a 25 year warranty!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i love my leatherman WAVE


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Have had a Leatherman for years can't say anything bad about it.Right now am carrying a Gerber pocket knife.I do not like the steel.


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like ill be buying a leatherman


----------

